# Constant gulping/swallowing



## Dubiskwii (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola :]
I recently adopted two Sulcata "yearlings" and I feel they're settling in OK.
I've had a few questions answered in my introductions thread (separating them, enclosures & lights etc) but i have a question regarding my smaller tort.

I feel that living as a pair has not allowed the smaller tortoise (Rocksteady) to feed/drink as much as he would otherwise, and im very sad to say they were both raised dry. Damn reptile houses and their uninformed staff, and more so damn owners who cant google "how to keep a tortoise" i swear.

Anywho, with a week of soaks and sunshine the skin soreness has all but gone from Rocksteady's neck crease - but he still exhibits behaviour that the other Sully (Bebop) doesn't at all.

Rocksteady appears to be gulping or swallowing incessantly, not hard or straining to do so, but it worries me.

I've read that head bobbing is a sign of dominance, and that the smaller tortoise can be the dominant one - but I don't believe this is the case here.

He doesn't appear to be swallowing air or anything, has anyone else had a tort that gulps a lot?


----------



## wellington (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a little confused. Do you have them separated now? If not, I would suggest doing so as you mentioned ("I feel that living as a pair has not allowed the smaller tortoise (Rocksteady) to feed/drink as much as he would otherwise").

Also it could be a little something stuck in his mouth/throat. See if you can take a peek.


----------



## Dubiskwii (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't afford another enclosure right away, otherwise of course I would've. I don't have any savings. Are you less confused?

What implement would you recommend using to open his tiny mouth? My fingers, a toothpick, or something?


----------



## yillt (Jun 9, 2014)

This has happened to my tortoise too. The other day he ate a deadly nightshade. I was so worried. I think this is because there is a deadly nightshade seed stuck in his throat.


----------



## Tortoise Pierre (Jul 17, 2014)

my tortoise has been doing this also, though there isn't anything that could be stuck. Did anyone find out what this is??


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2014)

Could you be confusing the swallowing type action with breathing? Baby tortoises usually move their head up and down a bit while pumping their front legs up and down. They do this in order to breathe.


----------



## Tortoise Pierre (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh really?! That makes me feel so much better because thats exactly what he does. Thank you!


----------



## ascott (Jul 17, 2014)

Likely breathing....and while I understand you are not made of money (as per your share earlier, and oh--me either ) you really need to offer two enclosures straight away....or you may continue as is and you will end up with one dead tortoise and no longer have the need for two enclosures....I know, crude and direct right...well, when two tortoise are forced in captivity to remain in the same space and there is signs of bullying going on...immediate separation is needed and is your responsibility....now, you can do this with the simplest of materials.... a plastic tote filled with clean dirt and a used plant saucer dish for water and one for food can serve wonderfully for the second enclosure....and this will right away allow some relief to the bullied tortoise....also, if you allow them outdoors a few times a week to gain access to the sun and natural light then you do not need to invest in two set of expensive lighting as the outside time will allow for the uv ray requirements....you can then simply use a regular light bulb to offer the needed head indoors....so see, no need to be worried about expensive second set ups....you can work a quick temp fix with materials in your home


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2014)

This could also be the start of a respiratory infection. What are you doing for night heat? What are their four temps?

Angela is right. You need to separate them.


----------

